# bathing pacman frogs



## fatbloke

Prob a stupid noob question but here goes 

I read sumwere that sum poeple bath there pacman frogs once a week 
Is this good or bad 
Or is it a need to do thing 
Or just to get ur fingers munched lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

Generally, they are quite capable of bathing themselves. Sometimes they go into 'aestivation' mode and go dormant in the substrate, and if that worries you, you can give them a luke-warm bath to wake them up- but usually it's not necessary.


----------



## fatbloke

Cool cool cheers dude


----------



## micky0

when I got mine he had probs pooping so I bathed him in warm water n a drop of honey. But it stresses them a fair bit , it worked to help mine poop. He gets in water dish (old cleaned ready meal tub) every night so yours will tend to do that . Mine likes his baths more now he is a bit older but didnt bother as much at first


----------



## bobo1

i like to bath mine weekly, its a good chance to get a good look at them and keep a check on there health. its probs what works for you thats the best to go for. we have 5 and there all tame and dont go to bite or show agression etc as well.


----------



## Ron Magpie

bobo1 said:


> i like to bath mine weekly, its a good chance to get a good look at them and keep a check on there health. its probs what works for you thats the best to go for. we have 5 and there all tame *and dont go to bite or show agression etc as well*.


Hehe-* yet*! :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan

Unless they were struggling to poo, I really wouldn't. They aren't semi/aquatic frogs, they will soak when they need to, doing so more often may damage the protective layer of their skin or make them more prone to infections. I'm a massive advocate of setting them up with everything they need and letting them do their thing rather than messing around with them too much. The more you faff around with them the more likely you are to make them ill, stressed, make them stop eating or will cause you to get bitten.


----------



## bobo1

mine arent stressed out by this at all. but as i say this works for us on our 5 so i am happy doing it,we use boiled cooled water on ours but only up to there lower jaw as well. this also gives a good chance to spot clean there viv as well. everyone has differant ways they look after there reps and if it works for them thats great. i dont tell people thats the way to keep theres but thats the way we do that work for us.


----------



## Drayvan

bobo1 said:


> mine arent stressed out by this at all. but as i say this works for us on our 5 so i am happy doing it,we use boiled cooled water on ours but only up to there lower jaw as well. this also gives a good chance to spot clean there viv as well. everyone has differant ways they look after there reps and if it works for them thats great. i dont tell people thats the way to keep theres but thats the way we do that work for us.


It may well work for you, you have 5 and can tell if they are stressed (I would hope) The OP has their first pacman, which is only about 2cm and been with them less than a week. Weekly bathing WILL stress the little critter out, and being new to pacman frogs the OP may not notice. It is not needed and so for now, as I said, for the reasons above, I wouldn't bother. Spot cleaning, water changes can easily be done with the frog in situ and if you have a look, there are many many threads on pacman frogs that will not eat/get ill/die because too much was done too soon. No need to get defensive, just telling it how it is :2thumb:


----------

